# UberWAV



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Anybody knows what UberWAV is?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Never mind. Wheelchair Accessible Vehicle.

What's the difference between WAV and uberASST then??


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just guessing - with UberAssist you help the passenger out of the chair and into the vehicle; with UberWAV, the passenger stays in the wheelchair.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Just guessing - with UberAssist you help the passenger out of the chair and into the vehicle; with UberWAV, the passenger stays in the wheelchair.


For the record when I was doing the commercial insurance check thingy, transport of medically challenged people seemed to carry a much much higher premium. I had to specifically disclaim that kind of coverage.


----------

